# MSI X470 GAMING PRO Carbon - MSI Test-IT 7.0 - Mai 2018



## therealjeanpuetz (20. Juni 2018)

[size=+2]*Vorwort*[/size]
Vorab möchte ich mich bei MSI herzlich bedanken, dass ich durch die *MSI Test-IT 7.0 Aktion* aus dem Mai 2018 das brandneue *MSI X470 GAMING PRO Carbon* kostenlos für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe. Vielen Dank!


[size=+2]*Was soll getestet werden?*[/size]
Mein altes Setup hat mehr als 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, da muss sich doch ordentlich was bei den Hauptplatinen getan haben!?
Daher werde ich ein Auge auf folgende Kriterien werfen:

Was steckt in der Box?
Was kann ich in das Board stecken?
Wie sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?
Wie ist die Leistung?
Wie ist der Sound?
Was leuchtet denn da?

Zum Vergleich hier noch mal mein altes Setup:

Asus P8Z77-V LX2
Intel Core i7-3770K @4,2 GHz
ALPHACOOL EISBAER LT 240
16 GB Geil "Dragon Ram" 1333 (damals für 70 Euro, *schnief*)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1
Thermaltake Suppressor F51


[size=+2]*Was steckt in der Box?*[/size]
Das MSI X470 GAMING PRO Carbon ist ja im höheren Preissegment angesiedelt, entsprechend kann man schon das ein oder andere Goodie im Kasten erwarten.
Enttäuscht wurde ich nicht, denn das X470 GAMING PRO Carbon in... Carbon-Optik trifft echt meinen Geschmack! Der PCH-Deckel, die Abdeckung für die rückseitigen Anschlüsse, die verschiedenen Kühler der Kondensatoren, der M.2-Shield und das Board selbst machen im Gesamtpaket einen recht schlanken Schuh. 
Des Weiteren liegen neben einer SLI-Brücke, einem MSI-Sticker für die Gehäusefront, einer winzigen Schraube für den zweiten M.2-Slot und der Dokumentation in Form von Quick Guide und ausführlichem Handbuch noch drei Kabel für LED-Leisten und zwei (für mittelgroße bis große Tower recht kurze) SATA-Kabel im Karton.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[size=+2]*Was kann ich in das Board stecken?*[/size]
Nach dem Motto "Wenn schon, denn schon" habe ich mir nicht weniger als den AMD Ryzen 7 2700X zum Aufrüsten gegönnt. Der derzeit größte R7 wird garniert mit 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 Riegeln, ganz nach Empfehlung der PCGH.
Gekühlt wird die CPU weiterhin mit der AiO WaKü, daher ist es großartig, dass das Board direkt WaKü-vorbereitet ist, denn neben dem CPU-Lüfteranschluss steht noch ein Anschluss extra für die Pumpe zur Verfügung, klasse!

Da ich mit meinen internen Komponenten doch eher klassisch aufgestellt bin (1x Grafikkarte, 1x 2,5 Zoll Haupt-SSD, 1x 3,5 Zoll HDD, 1x optisches Laufwerk), stehen noch folgende Steckplätze zur Verfügung:

Ein weiterer mechanischer x16 PCIe 3.0-Anschluss, um mit einer x8/x8-Speed Konfiguration SLI oder Crossfire zu nutzen (Achtung, MSI! Ich stelle mich auch freiwillig zur Verfügung, zwei GeForce GTX 1080 Ti LIGHTNING Z im SLI-Verbund zu testen, oder eventuell schon die GTX 1180, gar kein Problem!) 
Noch ein weiterer mechanischer x16 PCIe 2.0-Anschluss, der mit x4-Speed angebunden ist.
2 mal x1 PCIe 2.0-Anschlüsse, von denen der erste so angelegt ist, dass er auch frei bleiben kann, wenn man einen 2-Slot-Kühler auf der Grafikkarte hat. Der zweite wird nur beim SLI-Einsatz verdeckt.
Ein PCIe 3.0 x4 M.2-Anschluss mit coolem, kühlendem M.2-Shield mit praktischem Scharnier, um das Shield sauber aufzusetzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein zweiter M.2 Slot, diesmal in PCIe 2.0 x4 und SATA-Anbindung und ohne Shield. Ganz nach "Sharing is Caring" fallen bei Benutzung sowohl der dritte x16 PCIe-Slot, als auch einer der internen SATA-Ports aus, aber SATA-Anschlüsse gibt es noch 7 weitere, das sollte auch für Festplatten-Fetischisten noch ausreichen!
Auch interne USB-Anschlüsse gibt es zur Genüge: Neben den 2 internen Headern für USB 2.0 für 4 USB-Ports, gibt es gleich 2 interne Header für USB 3.1 Gen1.
Neben den Standards, um den Tower zu verdrahten, gibt es noch diverse RGB-Anschlüsse, dazu mehr im eigenen Abschnitt unten.

Das Backpanel lässt auch nicht mit sich mäkeln:

USB en masse: 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.1 Gen2, je einmal Typ C und A, 4x USB 3.1 Gen1
Audio Anschlüsse für 7.1 Sound analog und optischer S/PDIF-Anschluss
Intel I211AT Gigabit LAN
Für den Einsatz von Raven Ridge APUs gibt es einen HDMI-Anschluss und sogar einen DisplayPort
1x Clear CMOS-Knopf, falls man sich mal veroverclockt hat
Spannend auch, dass man das Board quasi noch mit dem passenden WLAN-Modul auf die AC-Version upgraden könnte, der Slot ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vermissen werde ich das WLAN auf jeden Fall nicht, da ich eh lieber auf Ethernet setze.

Komplett zusammengebaut sieht es dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[size=+2]*Wie sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?*[/size]
Das Setup im UEFI EZ Mode gestaltet sich generell sehr einfach:
Mit wenigen Klicks lassen sich der Game Boost und das A-XMP Profil einstellen, womit schon mal ein paar MHz Extra-Performance automatisch rausgeholt wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas mehr Zeit muss man beim Einstellen der Lüfter einplanen, da hat ja jeder seine eigenen Ansprüche an Leistung und Lautheit. Dies geschieht auch direkt im UEFI, da das MSI Command Center für Windows nur für "temporäre Änderungen" da ist, und bei jedem Neustart die Einstellungen wieder vergisst. Etwas umständlich, aber letztendlich muss man sich auch nur einmal intensiver mit den Einstellungen beschäftigen, damit man diese erstmal nicht mehr anpacken muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das richtige OC-Potenzial kann man dann noch im Advanced Modus rauskitzeln, da sowohl der 2700X, als auch der RAM noch einiges mehr in petto haben sollten. Es war aber bisher noch keine Zeit, tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen, da auch die reine Leistung im Game Boost Modus ausreichen wird.

Mit dem schon erwähnten MSI Command Center kann man die Grenzen der CPU perfekt ausloten: Im Live-Windows-Betrieb lassen sich die Frequenzen, die Multiplier und die Spannung der Kerne anpassen, um mit direkten Last-Tests das optimale Setting zu finden. Auch die Lüfterkurven lassen sich entsprechend anpassen. Dennoch finde ich diese Feldforschung ziemlich umständlich, da letztendlich alle Werte wieder von Hand ins UEFI zur dauerhaften Nutzung übertragen werden müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Übersetzer-Schmankerl: "Last" ist kein Button, um einen Test oder Ähnliches zu starten, sondern einfach eine falsche Übersetzung von "Load", wie in "Load Settings". 


[size=+2]*Wie ist die Leistung?*[/size]
Es ist schwer, Plattformen mit 5 Jahren Altersunterschied zu vergleichen, vor allem auch eine alte Intel Architektur gegen eine neue AMD Architektur. Daher hole ich ganz plump den Cinebench R15.0 hervor, um die Multi-Core-Leistung zu messen.
Wenig überraschend ist es natürlich, dass die CPU-Leistung ordentlich zugelegt hat, die CPU-Punktzahl im Benchmark stieg von ca. 750 Punkte beim alten System auf über 1800 Punkte mit dem Ryzen.
Eher überraschend kommt hinzu, dass auch die FPS im OpenGL-Test über 10% zulegen konnten.
Daher kann man schon feststellen, dass im Zusammenspiel aller Komponenten, also Mainboard, CPU und RAM, die Leistung der Grafikkarte besser auf die Straße gebracht werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[size=+2]*Wie ist der Sound?*[/size]
Ich habe seit vielen, vielen Jahren auf Soundblaster geschworen, gerade auch, weil auf dem Z77-Board wirklich nichts dolles verbaut war. Die Soundkarte in meinem alten System war die Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium, die mir bisher immer satten Sound sowohl auf das 5.1-System, als auch auf die Kopfhörer geliefert hat.

Der auf dem X470 GAMING PRO Carbon verbaute Realtek ALC1220 Codec ist natürlich Lichtjahre voraus vor dem alten Onboard-Sound, und auch Komponenten- und Aufbau-technisch scheint sich der ALC1220 vor Karten-Lösungen nicht verstecken zu müssen: Ein isolierter Audio-Schaltkreis, mit separaten Audio-Schichten, 120dB Rauschabstand, ein integrierter 600 Ohm Kopfhörer-Verstärker, um auch Profi-Equipment befeuern zu können, und hochqualitative Kondensatoren - Was will man mehr?

Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall erst mal die Onboard-Lösung benutzen, da ich bisher schon zufrieden war, auch insbesondere, was die Software-Oberfläche an Einstellungen zulässt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige, was ich bisher vermisse, ist die software-seitige Frequenzweiche, wenn das 5.1-System benutzt wird. In der Creative Konsole für die X-Fi Titanium kann man eine Bassverstärkung einstellen, im Grunde die gleiche Funktion, wie das Bassmanagement in der MSI-Oberfläche. Zusätzlich gibt es aber auch noch einen Regler für eine Frequenz-Umleitung, dass man aus allen 5 weiteren Kanälen die Frequenzen bis 250 Hz komplett auf den Subwoofer legen kann. Audiophile Leser werden jetzt bestimmt die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen oder direkt den Tab mit dem Beitrag schließen, ich habe es aber immer als "wirklich satten Sound" empfunden, ohne dass es untenrum zu rummelig wird.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mit den Einstellungen weiter experimentieren.


[size=+2]*Was leuchtet denn da?*[/size]
Jedes Produkt, was heutzutage für Gamer vermarktet wird, muss ordentlich blinken können. Somit natürlich auch das MSI X470 *GAMING* PRO Carbon:

Von Haus aus Leuchtet so einiges im RGB-Style: Die Abdeckung vom IO-Bereich, der PCH-Deckel und sogar eine Unterboden-Beleuchtung ist vorhanden. Zusätzlich gibt es 3 Anschlüsse für RGB-Streifen, für die sogar wie anfangs erwähnt, die passenden Kabel mit in der Box sind. Oben drauf gibt es noch einen Anschluss, der extra für Corsair RGB-Zubehör da ist, um dieses auch über die MSI MysticLight Software steuern zu können. MysticLight lässt auch unzählige Betriebsarten zu, von Regenbogen, über Random bis CPU-Temperatur, und das alles synchronisiert über Headset, Monitor, Mousepad, Gaming Chair, Bierdosenhalter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich persönlich war aber die Einstellung ganz oben links (Off) am wichtigsten! Es mag sein, dass viele auf eine knallige RGB-Beleuchtung stehen, aber bei meinem Suppressor F51 ohne Seitenfenster, das auch noch hinter dem Schreibtisch steht, kann ich das gar nicht gebrauchen.
Und für den Fall, dass mich doch der RGB-Teufel reiten sollte, bin ich mit den zahlreichen Möglichkeiten des X470 GAMING PRO Carbon bestens vorbereitet!


[size=+2]*Fazit*[/size]
Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass das MSI X470 GAMING PRO Carbon eine sehr gute Wahl für AM4-Bauer ist. Es bietet quasi ohne Abstriche eine all-umfassende Ausstattung für kabelgebundene Systeme. Tolles Design gepaart mit Top-Komponenten, Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Unmengen an internen und externen Komponenten, durchdachte Einstellungen, um bestes OC zu ermöglichen, und sogar ReGenBogen-Liebhaber können alle Lampen einschalten.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch hier (Lüfterkurven), dort (Sound) und da (CPU-OC) Platz für manuelle Optimierungen, aber genau dafür bietet das Gesamtpaket des MSI X470 GAMING PRO Carbon alle Möglichkeiten.


Hat euch der Test gefallen? Dann lasst doch einen Kommi und ein Like da! 
Happy Gaming, TheRealJeanPuetz


----------



## Mario2002 (21. Juni 2018)

Endlich hat mal jemand einen ausführlichen Test dieses Boards gemacht.
Werde mir nächsten Monat dieses Board kaufen.
Klasse der Testbericht. Dann kann ich ruhigen Gewissens zuschlagen.


----------



## Snake7171 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ist wahrscheinlich etwa offtopic aber deines funktioniert ja. Ich habe ein kleines problem. Meine ez vga led leuchtet. Ist klar ahbe auch keine grafikkarte angeschlossen. Dennoch wuerde ich gern per onboard grafik den pc einschalten und zumindest win installieren bis die graka kommt. Meinne monitor ha e ich per hdmi ans boars angeschlossen und es tut sich nichts. Schwarzer bildschirm. Oberhalb der ramriegel leuchten die leds auch rot egal ob ein riegel und an welcher position. Kann man per onbaird eigentlich einen hdmi monitor anschliessen und so den pc betreiben?
Komponenten. Amd ryyzen 2600x msi x470 gaming pro und g skill jidsaw 3200 riegel.


----------



## Bassrider (22. Oktober 2018)

@Snake7171 das liegt daran, dass der Ryzen 5 2600X keine Onboard Grafikkarte hat, da musst du wohl auf deine dedizierte Graka warten 

@Threadersteller toller Test, habe mir das Board auch geholt, nächste Woche wird dann mein PC umgebaut


----------

